# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Hoge bloeddruk - Artikel

## Agnes574

*HOGE BLOEDDRUK*

*Inleiding*
De bloeddruk is de druk die het bloed uitoefent op de wanden van de slagader. Het hart levert de stuwende kracht en deze druk is voelbaar in de slagaderen, die het bloed vanuit het hart door het gehele lichaam vervoeren. 
Vloeistof kan alleen door een buis stromen wanneer er een kracht is die de vloeistof door de buis stuwt. Terwijl de vloeistof stroomt, oefent deze een bepaalde druk uit op de buis. Dit principe geldt ook voor de stroming van bloed door slagaderen. 


*Boven- en onderdruk*
De bloeddruk wordt uitgedrukt in een boven- en onderdruk, bijvoorbeeld 130/75 mm kwikdruk (Hg) (spreek uit: 130 over 75). Het eerste getal geeft de bovendruk aan, de zogeheten systolische druk. Dit is de druk die het bloed uitoefent wanneer het hart zich samentrekt (het moment van de hartslag). Het laagste getal is de onderdruk, de zogeheten diastolische druk. Dit getal geeft aan hoe groot de druk is die het bloed in de slagaderen uitoefent tussen twee hartslagen in. Deze druk is lager omdat het hart zich op dat moment met bloed vult om het bij de volgende hartslag weer in de aderen te pompen.


*Normale bloeddruk*
Volgens de richtlijnen van het Nederlands Huisartsen Genootschap (NHG) ligt een normale bloeddruk gemiddeld onder 140/90 mm Hg. In de richtlijnen zijn ook de - wat afwijkende - criteria opgenomen voor risicogroepen, zoals mensen met suikerziekte en hart- en vaatziekten. 
De bloeddruk verschilt van persoon tot persoon, varieert op verschillende momenten van de dag en in verschillende situaties. Normaal gesproken stijgt de bloeddruk bij het ouder worden, voor gezonde zestig-plussers geldt 160/90 mm Hg nog als een normale bloeddruk.


*Hoge bloeddruk of hypertensie*
Van hypertensie wordt pas gesproken als de bloeddruk bij minstens drie opeenvolgende metingen over een periode van drie tot zes maanden hoger is dan normaal. Om de diagnose hypertensie te kunnen stellen, moet de bloeddruk dan ook regelmatig worden gemeten.
Hoge bloeddruk is geen ziekte maar een risicofactor. Dat betekent dat hypertensiepatiënten meer kans hebben op hart- en vaatziekten dan mensen met een normale bloeddruk. Er zijn ook andere risicofactoren voor hart- en vaatziekten. De belangrijkste daarvan is roken, en verder: diabetes mellitus, overgewicht, een verhoogd cholesterolgehalte in het bloed en het voorkomen van veel hart- en vaatziektes in de familie.


*Oorzaken van hypertensie*
In de meeste gevallen (95 procent) is de oorzaak van hoge bloeddruk onbekend. Dit type hypertensie wordt 'primaire' of 'essentiële' hypertensie genoemd. Een aantal factoren zoals erfelijke aanleg, een laag geboortegewicht, overgewicht, alcohol, stress en overmatige zoutopname kunnen een rol spelen bij het ontstaan van deze primaire hypertensie. 
In een beperkt aantal gevallen is de hypertensie het gevolg van een andere aandoening. Dit noemen we 'secundaire' hypertensie. Deze aandoening kan een nierziekte zijn, een vernauwing van een nierslagader of een gestoorde werking van een van de hormoonklieren. Soms kunnen bepaalde geneesmiddelen zoals de anticonceptiepil hoge bloeddruk veroorzaken. Tijdens de zwangerschap kan zwangerschapshypertensie optreden.


*Verschijnselen*
Hoge bloeddruk veroorzaakt zelden klachten. 
Een uitzondering hierop is maligne (=kwaadaardige) hypertensie, ook wel hypertensieve encephalopathie genoemd. Dit is een ernstig ziektebeeld, waarbij door zeer snel ontstane hoge diastolische druk (hoger dan 130) de hersenen, de ogen, de nieren en het hart worden aangetast. Gelukkig komt het zelden voor. 


*Onderzoek*
Als de diagnose hypertensie gesteld is, wordt aanvullend onderzoek gedaan. De bedoeling daarvan is eventuele beschadigingen aan organen vast te stellen en andere risicofactoren die de kans op bijvoorbeeld hart- en vaataandoeningen vergroten, op te sporen. Mogelijke onderzoeken zijn:
*lichamelijk onderzoek;
*onderzoek van de urine op de aanwezigheid van eiwit, om nierschade op te sporen;
*bloedonderzoek naar de nierfunctie en bepaling van de glucosespiegel (diabetes), het cholesterol- en kaliumgehalte (kan afwijkend zijn bij sommige hormoonstoornissen);
*een ECG (elektrocardiogram), in sommige gevallen, om een vergroting van de hartkamer op te sporen. 


*Behandeling*
Het doel van de behandeling is de bloeddruk te verlagen om de kans op orgaanbeschadiging te verminderen. 
In gevallen van lichte bloeddrukstijging is het mogelijk de bloeddruk tot het normale niveau terug te brengen door eenvoudige wijzigingen in de levensstijl, zoals regelmatige lichaamsbeweging en aanpassingen in het dieet. Drop, alcoholgebruik en zout verhogen de bloeddruk. Dit geldt ook voor sommige medicijnen, bijvoorbeeld de pil, ontstekingsremmende pijnstillers, corticosteroïden en antidepressiva. In dat geval kan de arts mogelijk een alternatief zoeken voor deze medicijnen.
Wanneer met deze veranderingen de bloeddruk niet voldoende daalt, worden geneesmiddelen voorgeschreven om hypertensie te behandelen. In de meeste gevallen moeten deze medicijnen langdurig worden ingenomen. Het gaat hierbij onder andere om plaspillen en andere medicijnen.


*Complicaties*
Een lang bestaande hoge bloeddruk kan invloed hebben op veel organen: 
*het hart: vernauwing van de kransslagaders met als gevolg een hartinfarct of angina pectoris, of een vergroting van de hartkamer (linker ventrikel hypertrofie);
*de grote bloedvaten: aneurysma (een verwijding die kan scheuren) in de borst- of buikholte;
*de hersenen: herseninfarct en hersenbloeding (beroertes), TIA's (voorbijgaande kleine beroertes); 
*de benen: vernauwing van de bloedvaten waardoor pijn onstaat bij het lopen of zelfs een heel been bedreigd kan worden;
*nierbeschadiging.
Als een van deze vormen van orgaanschade optreedt, is het van extra belang dat de bloeddruk goed wordt behandeld en de patiënt zich aan het advies en de voorschriften van de arts houdt. Dit om de kans op verdere schade te verkleinen.


*Prognose*
Hypertensie is met de juiste behandeling goed onder controle te houden. Om het verloop van de bloeddruk en het effect van de behandeling in beeld te brengen, is het regelmatig laten opnemen van de bloeddruk, doorgaans elke drie maanden, noodzakelijk. Soms kan dit aanleiding geven de behandeling aan te passen.


*Zelfhulp*
Volgens de huidige inzichten moet een gezond persoon zijn natriumopname per dag beperken tot minder dan 2,4 gram (2400 mg). Dit komt ongeveer overeen met één theelepel zout. 

Voor iemand met hoge bloeddruk is het aan te raden minder zout te eten. Een dieet met een laag zoutgehalte kan voorkomen dat de bloeddruk stijgt. Daarnaast zorgt een dergelijk dieet dat de bloeddrukmedicatie effectiever is. Recent onderzoek heeft namelijk uitgewezen dat de bloeddrukverlagende medicatie bij mensen met een dagelijkse zoutopname van 1,5 gram (1500 mg), meer effect heeft. 

Enkele tips om de voeding aan te passen:
*kies voedingsmiddelen met weinig zout en voeg aan tafel geen extra zout toe;
*gebruik kruiden en zoutloze specerijen om de smaak te verbeteren;
*eet minder bewerkte en geconserveerde voedingsmiddelen, want deze bevatten veel zout.


*Lichaamsbeweging*
Een hoge bloeddruk kan worden voorkomen of worden verlaagd door voldoende lichaamsbeweging. Begin met dertig minuten matige lichaamsbeweging enkele keren per week. Stevig wandelen, fietsen en tuinieren zijn gemakkelijke vormen van lichaamsbeweging. 


*Andere vormen van zelfhulp*
Onderzoek heeft uitgewezen dat een hoge bloeddruk omlaag gaat door een dieet met veel fruit, groenten en volkorenproducten. Een dieet met weinig verzadigde vetten, rood vlees, cholesterol, snoep en zoete dranken, draagt eveneens bij aan een verlaging van de bloeddruk. Een gewichtsverlies van vijf kilo kan een gunstig effect hebben op de bloeddruk, vooral bij mensen met overgewicht bij wie de bloeddruk al is verhoogd. Verder is aangetoond dat het verminderen van alcoholgebruik de bloeddruk met 5-10 mm Hg verlaagt. Beperk daarom het gebruik van alcohol tot maximaal twee consumpties per dag. Roken is echter nog altijd de grootste risicofactor als het gaat om hartaandoeningen en hoge bloeddruk. Daarom is het aan te bevelen te stoppen met roken.

(bron: medicinfo.nl)

----------


## Luuss0404

*Gezonde leefstijl*
Een gezonde leefstijl draagt bij aan het verlagen van hoge bloeddruk.
*Gezond en gevarieerd eten*
Teveel verzadigde vetten en teveel zout verhogen de bloeddruk. Let daarom op dat u niet te zout en teveel verzadigde vetten eet. Onverzadigde vetten die in vis, noten en oliën zitten, zijn wel goed. Ook groente, fruit en volkoren-produkten zijn goed voor het hart en de bloedvaten.
*Afvallen*
Overgewicht kan leiden tot diabetes, te hoog cholesterol én tot hoge bloeddruk. Dit verhoogt de kans op hart- en vaatziekten. Door uw overgewicht te verminderen, verkleint u de kans op hart- en vaatziekten.
*Regelmatig bewegen*
Regelmatig bewegen is goed om af te vallen (zie hierboven), maar verbetert ook uw algehele lichamelijke conditie. Iedere dag een halfuur redelijk tot flink bewegen is ook al goed. Pak niet meteen de auto voor een kort ritje, maar ga lopen of fietsen. Daarnaast is traplopen ook goed. De lift duurt vaak nog langer ook.
*Stoppen met roken*
Roken is echt nergens goed voor en al helemaal niet voor uw bloedvaten. Ook verhoogt roken sterk de kans op een hartaanval of beroerte (herseninfarct). Aderverkalking (atherosclerose) wordt ook versneld door roken.
*Voorkom stress*
Stress en spanning verhogen de bloeddruk. Zorg dus voor afwisseling van de werkdruk door te gaan sporten of gezellig te ontspannen met familie of vrienden s avonds of in het weekend. Let wel op dat u weer niet teveel alcohol drinkt (ongezonde leefstijl) bij het ontspannen. 
_(Bron: bloeddrukverlaging.nl)_

*Zelf je bloeddruk verlagen
Goed voor je hart*
Een hoge bloeddruk is niet goed voor je hart en bloedvaten. Soms zijn medicijnen noodzakelijk, maar vaak kun je er zelf ook wat aan doen door je leefstijl aan te passen. 
Er is niet één specifieke oorzaak voor een hoge bloeddruk. Vaak is het een combinatie van erfelijkheid en leefstijl. Aanpassingen in je dagelijkse gewoontes kunnen dus helpen om de bloeddruk te verlagen.
*Afvallen en sporten*
Bij één op de vijf mensen met een hoge bloeddruk is overgewicht de oorzaak. Volgens overheidsinstelling RIVM leidt gewichtsverlies van één kilo al tot een afname van de bovendruk met 1,6 mmHg en een daling van 1,3 mmHg op de onderdruk.
Voldoende beweging kan ook de bloeddruk helpen verlagen. Dit betekent niet dat je meteen de sportschool in hoeft. Vaker een blokje om en boodschappen doen op de fiets kunnen al veel verschil maken.
Volgens de Beweegnorm zouden we vijf dagen per week 30 minuten moeten bewegen. Wie daar aan gewend is, kan de beweging nog wat opschroeven en af en toe wat meer inspanning leveren op bijvoorbeeld de tennisbaan of in het zwembad.
*Minder alcohol*
Matig drinken kan voordelen hebben, maar wanneer je meer dan drie alcoholische consumpties per dag nuttigt, verhoog je daarmee je bloeddruk en de kans op een hartinfarct. Kijk dus eens kritisch naar wat je precies per dag drinkt en zorg dat het binnen de perken blijft.
*Stoppen met roken*
Roken zorgt voor een stijging van de bloeddruk en een minder flexibele bloedwand. Stoppen met roken is altijd goed voor de gezondheid, maar wanneer je last hebt van een te hoge bloeddruk, hebt je nog een extra reden. Er zijn ontelbaar veel methodes om te stoppen. Kies een methode die goed bij je past.
*Minder zout*
Zout heeft goede eigenschappen en is onmisbaar voor je lichaam. Maar te veel zout leidt tot te veel natrium in het lichaam. Helaas bevat onze voeding vaak veel te veel zout.
De gemiddelde zoutinname ligt in Nederland rond de 10 tot 12 gram. Volgens de Gezondheidsraad is een zoutinname van 6 gram (ongeveer 1 theelepel) per dag het maximum.
Nu lijkt dat makkelijk terug te draaien, gewoon wat minder zout strooien. Maar helaas komt driekwart van het zout dat je binnenkrijgt rechtstreeks uit brood, soep, sauzen, kant- en klaarmaaltijden, drop en vleeswaren. Kies dus vaker voor zoutarme producten en laat het zoutvaatje in de kast. Een beetje minder zout kan al veel gezondheidsvoordeel opleveren.
*Meer kalium*
Zorg dat je genoeg kalium binnenkrijgt. Kalium is een stof die in veel voedingsmiddelen zit en je lichaam helpt om het teveel aan natrium uit te scheiden. Zo herstelt het de natuurlijke balans in het lichaam. Kalium zit in verschillende groenten, fruit en zuivelproducten waaronder: meloen, gedroogde abrikozen, avocados, vijgen, kiwi's, sinaasappels, rozijnen, dadels, bonen, aardappelen, tomaten en grapefruits.
_(Bron: gezondheidsnet.nl)_

----------

